
Preprint: Hydroxychloroquine in patients with Covid-19: Results - drocer88
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.22.20040758v1
======
Cantbekhan
This is the first pre-publication of the very first study on HCQ efficacy that
was started early February (source
[http://www.chictr.org.cn/showprojen.aspx?proj=48880](http://www.chictr.org.cn/showprojen.aspx?proj=48880))
in Wuhan by Dr Zhang Zhan.

These results are very encouraging.

